# hubby fixed the spinning wheel with lamp



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

dear ones... after alot of debate by all on if this spinning wheel was a high school woodworking project
or was it a real wheel...
we found out.
it works.
the mister found out the foot pedal had been pushed outward from the leg when it should be inside of the legs.
he found out the spinning wheel was on backwards.
we think we put the distaff and the flax water bowl on the right places.
we found the orifice and i threaded some thread thru to show it does have an orifice.
sorry this goes to my fb page...
dont know if it will work.my facebook page shows a video of this spinning wheel up and running.

http://www.facebook.com/denise.odaniels

thank u everyone for your help ...raedean


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks good!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

How neat is that!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

That's fantastic... looks great!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What a fun puzzle project


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

only thing.the orifice is so small.i am thinking i would have to do tiny wool or flax.
the flax thing may not happen.
look how tiny the bobbin is.maybe thin thin thread.
it was fun and interesting.
thank u everyone.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, that is a flax wheel. It is for spinning thin thread to weave with. You can spin wool or whatever on it, but it was made for flax.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

You do nice work together :sm01: Glad you were able to revive your wheel!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

That's great! Do show us how it spins when you have your first yarn - it should be lovely.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful wheel. Enjoy.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought it would be a working wheel. Beautiful. Happy spinning. I tried to watch the video, but it wouldn't open for me. Poop.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

if u have a fb account u can go to denise odaniels and see it work.
i am sorry.
thank u Ermdog.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Yes, that is a flax wheel. It is for spinning thin thread to weave with. You can spin wool or whatever on it, but it was made for flax.


thank u BirchPoint.good good information.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

If you can get flax it is a cinch to spin. I had a chance to try it at George Washington's Mount Vernon, and once you get good at wetting and joining the flax fibers it is just like spinning from locks, only easier! Or you could just spin a wool that spins finely. I started spinning my Cheviot finer at shows just to show that it can be spun that way and now I am having trouble spinning heavier!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

someone told me the water bowl was too high.do u think the distaff and the water bowl need to be changed about??
i love all u say shepherd..thank u for telling me of flax.maybe i can grow some? 
thank u.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes. The water bowl should be below the distaff. You should pull fiber down from the distaff, the water should be easy to reach before fiber goes into the orfice.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Yes. The water bowl should be below the distaff. You should pull fiber down from the distaff, the water should be easy to reach before fiber goes into the orfice.


thank u so much.this is great information.glad we didnt glue it yet.
hubby made little pegs for each and now we can just switch them out and then glue.
now that we know.thank u for your knowledge.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great - and an integral work lampp :sm02:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a beautiful wheel and wow! you got it up and running. Have fun.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That is a beautiful wheel and wow! you got it up and running. Have fun.


thanks everyone so much for your thoughts and knowledge and input on the spinning wheel with lamp.
my friends passed away father gave it to her.
her brother dropped it.shes never used it.it was broken.pretty much crunched in may ways.
so the mister and i and u all put our heads together and alot of online searching to get this
little spinning wheel back up and running.
its very cute.it seems i might need a spinning chair for all the spinning wheels i have now.
who would know i would ever even own one spinning wheel ever?
exciting adventures.thank u.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

raedean said:


> dear ones... after alot of debate by all on if this spinning wheel was a high school woodworking project
> or was it a real wheel...
> we found out.
> it works.
> ...


----------

